# Want Legalization? Vote Donald Trump!



## Doober Danko (Jul 17, 2015)

Only candidate who openly promotes full legalization.

Perhaps you may disagree with other aspects of his policy, but you should overcome them if you want Marijuana legalized following the presidential election!

Let's unite for a good cause.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 17, 2015)

Doober Danko said:


> Only candidate who openly promotes full legalization.
> 
> Perhaps you may disagree with other aspects of his policy, but you should overcome them if you want Marijuana legalized following the presidential election!
> 
> Let's unite for a good cause.


nope, I wouldn't vote for Hitler if he promised to legalize either.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 17, 2015)

Doober Danko said:


> Only candidate who openly promotes full legalization.
> 
> Perhaps you may disagree with other aspects of his policy, but you should overcome them if you want Marijuana legalized following the presidential election!
> 
> Let's unite for a good cause.


baked on odor.


----------



## T.H.Cammo (Jul 18, 2015)

I don't believe a President can _*legalize*_ a controled substance, especially a Schedual I (like Cannabis). But I'm sure he could get the ball rolling and do something that would be a step in the right direction. Or should I say another step in the right direction?

A President's beliefs can go a long way to influence the beliefs of an "un-informed" public. But remember one thing - _*Obama said the same thing before he was elected*_ and all he did was tell the DEA to "Back-Off" in "Medical States". At least that's something, I guess.

I guess what I'm saying is - _*I'd really like to hear what Trump's full intentions are*_, just what the fuck does he plan on doing about it? Does anybody know?


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 18, 2015)

Thats the same shit Ronald Reagan told us back in the 80s.. the i voted for him and 30 +years later and its still illegal.


----------



## direwolf71 (Jul 19, 2015)

Donald Trump is a fucking joke.


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Jul 19, 2015)

Actually although a president can't legalize weed, he CAN pardon anyone charged with it, and call for "deferred action". 

As the head of the executive branch of government its his job to see that federal laws are enforced. He can easily tell all federal agents to stop arresting mj offenders. The state law enforcement is out of his hands, with the exception of pardons.


Also note, that although that is technically legally possible, its HIGHLY UNLIKELY.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 19, 2015)

Doober Danko said:


> Only candidate who openly promotes full legalization.
> 
> Perhaps you may disagree with other aspects of his policy, but you should overcome them if you want Marijuana legalized following the presidential election!
> 
> Let's unite for a good cause.


This is you.


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Jul 19, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> This is you.View attachment 3462895


You win the internet sir, this hit is for you


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 19, 2015)

direwolf71 said:


> Donald Trump is a fucking joke.


 why did the chicken cross the road?
he saw donald coming the other way..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 19, 2015)

how did helen keller burn her ear?

answering the iron when the donald called..


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Jul 19, 2015)

Why did donald trump cross the road?

To avoid the mexican guy


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 19, 2015)

mollymcgrammar said:


> Why did donald trump cross the road?
> 
> To avoid the mexican guy


 nice..


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Jul 19, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> nice..


Who??? me, the donald, or josê?


----------



## T.H.Cammo (Jul 30, 2015)

T.H.Cammo said:


> 6
> 
> 
> I*/uh y[/QUOTE
> ...





direwolf71 said:


> Donald Trump is a fucking joke.


You may think he is a joke but CBS news seems to think he is by far the front 
running Republican candidate!


----------



## direwolf71 (Jul 30, 2015)

T.H.Cammo said:


> You may think he is a joke but CBS news seems to think he is by far the front
> running Republican candidate!


He may be, just goes to show how uneducated the American public truly is.


----------



## JaJaJaJa (Aug 12, 2015)

Better than the other republican clowns so far. Jeb and Rubio are particularly bad for the legalization movement.


----------



## vro (Aug 13, 2015)

donald trump is a fucking billionaire and he doesnt give a shit about anybody and is just going to do what makes his friends more happy and rich. the only way this shits ever going to be legal is if the money is being put into their pockets and p2p sales are going go be completely illegal since they want their cut


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 13, 2015)

direwolf71 said:


> He may be, just goes to show how uneducated the American public truly is.


I would say it's more the religious indoctrination. Education is a factor as well.


----------



## GIJonas (Aug 13, 2015)

He'll legalize it...as long as you go down to fucking Trump plaza and buy it from him for $85 a gram.


----------



## eightinthebox (Aug 16, 2015)

Donald trump has is own personal agenda. Just like every other candidate. Yeah he MAY give us the long awaited legalization of cannabis or at least get it started in other states, but what is he going to want in return? A hole in our head?? Politicians only give to take. Feed the people crumbs and take their bread.


----------



## CC Dobbs (Aug 16, 2015)

Doober Danko said:


> Only candidate who openly promotes full legalization.
> 
> Perhaps you may disagree with other aspects of his policy, but you should overcome them if you want Marijuana legalized following the presidential election!
> 
> Let's unite for a good cause.


Voting for trump because he 'says ' he would vote to legalize is the worst possible reason to chose him.


----------



## bellcore (Aug 17, 2015)

You can't trust him.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/donald-trump-tells-naive-child-i-am-batman-despite-not-actually-being-batman-10459503.html

*Donald Trump tells naive child 'I am Batman' despite not actually being Batman*
Trump is no stranger to saying controversial things, from threatening to fight activists, branding Mexicans lazy or having a poor grasp of the menstrual cycle. But his latest controversy is tarnishing the good name of Bruce Wayne and confusing a child in the process.

The aspiring president had offered families a ride in his helicopter at the Iowa State Fai, where he was appearing to help gather support ahead of his plan to rule America.

One child, William, brought a GoPro camera to capture his helicopter ride with Trump.

“Mr Trump,” he is heard saying in the video, which has since been removed.

“Yes?” comes the reply.

“Are you Batman?”

“I am Batman,” Trump says.


----------



## bluto392 (Aug 18, 2015)

When did trump say anything about being pro relegalization?

All I've heard is that he doesn't even drink and thinks it's sll "stupid."


----------



## CC Dobbs (Aug 18, 2015)

bellcore said:


> You can't trust him.
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/donald-trump-tells-naive-child-i-am-batman-despite-not-actually-being-batman-10459503.html
> 
> ...


I think this may be the event that puts trumps campaign to bed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## bluto392 (Aug 21, 2015)

Still waiting for any proof trump would relegalize.


----------



## Sire Killem All (Aug 21, 2015)

only way is enough states make the change. then it will happen


----------



## BigDawg777 (Aug 21, 2015)

Donald Dump ain't gonna do shityiit but continue to bloviate, distract and keep the attention off the other idiots.


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Aug 26, 2015)

You do not need the president to legalize marijuana..


----------



## BigDawg777 (Aug 26, 2015)

BigDawg777 said:


> Donald Dump ain't gonna do shityiit but continue to bloviate, distract and keep the attention off the other idiots.


Wtf why does everyone have a like button but me?


----------



## Nullis (Sep 6, 2015)

vro said:


> donald trump is a fucking billionaire and he doesnt give a shit about anybody and is just going to do what makes his friends more happy and rich. the only way this shits ever going to be legal is if the money is being put into their pockets and p2p sales are going go be completely illegal since they want their cut


But you see, Mr. Trump is self-funding his campaign, and thus is not controlled by donors, special interests or lobbyists. He is only working for the people of the U.S.!

/joke


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 7, 2015)

Donald Trump is an absolute embarrassment to any American with half a cup of brains or more. Look at his fan base and their comments to validate this.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 7, 2015)

please do make it legal and raise the prices sky high.


----------



## TubePot (Sep 7, 2015)

direwolf71 said:


> He may be, just goes to show how uneducated the American public truly is.


We already know how uneducated the american public truly is, Obumber won twice.....


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 7, 2015)

So what gives anyone the notion that Trump would back legalization or even decriminalization? I find nothing that would cause me to think the jackass would do anything other than continue to follow the GOP policy of "Just Say No" to everything.


----------



## fandango (Sep 7, 2015)

Takes money to win an election,so Trump wins by a land slide....If Uncle Buck had a billion or so dollars...and wanted to run for President,He has my vote!


----------



## BigDawg777 (Sep 8, 2015)

BigDawg777 said:


> Donald Dump ain't gonna do shityiit but continue to bloviate, distract and keep the attention off the other idiots.


Wow i was fucked up this day LOL


----------



## eightinthebox (Sep 8, 2015)

fandango said:


> Takes money to win an election,so Trump wins by a land slide....If Uncle Buck had a billion or so dollars...and wanted to run for President,He has my vote!


I vote Uncle Buck for prez... Would be 100x better then obama.


----------



## eightinthebox (Sep 8, 2015)

Maybe we would get those pancakes.. Ha ha..


----------



## since1991 (Sep 28, 2015)

Donald Trump is a clown. A cruel joke played upon the minds of America. He is not a solution. He is a symptom!!!!


----------



## fandango (Sep 28, 2015)

eightinthebox said:


> I vote Uncle Buck for prez... Would be 100x better then obama.


Pass around the collection plate..I start if a pound of my sativa fluff buds.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 28, 2015)

Only an idiot would equate electing Donald Trump with marijuana legalization. Idiot. Period. In fact only an idiot would find any appeal in the retarded asshole.


----------



## Tuxified (Oct 18, 2015)

*Donald Trump*

Donald Trump has firmly stated that he is against legalization and supports medical cannabis, but also believes legalization is up to the states.

Trump’s views have shifted from supporting legalization when he said in 1990, “we’re losing badly the war on drugs. You have to legalize drugs to win that war,” to a much more conservative stance which he has elaborated on in recent interviews.

Trump told Sean Hannity on C-SPAN he is against legalization saying “it’s bad and I feel strongly about that.” In another interview with Hannity, he discusses Colorado, claiming marijuana causes “tremendously damaging effects to the mind, to the brain, to everything. So it’s a big problem.”

Despite the claims of damaging effects, he supports medical cannabis 100 percent and believes it is up to each state to enact their own marijuana laws.

Looking at just three of the current 38 candidates, it looks as though the GOP has shifted away from the days of Ronald Reagan’s War on Drugs and George H. W. Bush’s expansion of harsh drug policies.

While Jeb Bush and Donald Trump are generally falling instep with expected party lines, Rand Paul is the most outspoken supporter of cannabis of all candidates to date.

Trump is a fucking idiot who has repeatedly changed his mind over and over again. Do not vote trump...


----------



## since1991 (Oct 19, 2015)

Theres no way that frikin clown is going to he president of these united states of america. I dont give a rats ass about any other politician except Bernie Sanders. Say what you want about him being a social democrat. His ideas are considered conservative in most of the developed world. And all you free market capitalism/small government libertarian retards are living in a fukin dream and your brainwashed. Its time we got on with it. Things like Universal Health Care shouldnt even be a queastion. Sanders is the only one not plugged into the Washington machine. The media acted like Clinton got the best in the dem debates. When the polls showed Bern clearly got it rite. CNN abruptly got rid.of the results and are all over Hillary akd the status quo. They should. They donated over 500,000$ to her campaign. Secretly probably more. Corporate media acts like Bernie doesnt exist because they want you to do the same. Wall Street fat cats and Washington good.ole boy network is scared to death of Sanders. And hes winning popular support.without any big money PACS or.lobbyists. He wont do it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 19, 2015)

I don't think any of them will lift a finger for us. But like Bill Clinton, they all say it should be legal after they leave office and can't do anything about it. Politicians all suck when it comes to this issue. Maybe Sanders might help. Trump is highly unlikely to...he's too busy looking at himself in the mirror.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 19, 2015)

Obama said not long ago it's no worse than tobacco or alcohol.

So why the hell don't you make an executive order and tell the DEA to lighten up?

Didn't Richard Nixon personally somehow get it on schedule one because we were smoking it at the anti war rallies?
I have some dim memory of that. Dick didn't like anyone opposing him. OCD over it.

The point being, if one president got it on schedule one, couldn't another remove it? Not sure about that, just wondering.


----------



## since1991 (Oct 19, 2015)

Just like the brutal mexican cartels the DEA's bread and butter has always been marijuana. They face massive layoffs and budget cuts. Just like the prison "industry". Them 2 words are against everything this country stands for!!! They will lose out a big slice of the pie. They want it all nice and comfy like the way it was just a few years ago. The average agent and corrections officer makes a hefty yearly salary....overtime whenever they want it. These are just 2 examples. There are many more.


----------



## since1991 (Oct 19, 2015)

What it all boils down to is M-O-N-E-Y!!!! Dont ever think otherwise. Why is marijuana illegal federally? Money. Theh made it into a business. The business of providing it (black market) and the business of prohibiting it. Why will marijuana soon be legal? Even more money!!! Through taxation and regulation politicians are finding that there is more.money in repealing prohibition. Colorado was/is basically the test. State politicos railed against it until the coffers starting getting stuffed with stacks of ca$h. A bunch of whores i think the whole lot of them are!!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 19, 2015)

since1991 said:


> What it all boils down to is M-O-N-E-Y!!!! The business of providing it (black market) and the business of prohibiting it.


 Boy that does severely suck, doesn't it? That the cannabis lovers and the middle class always have to take it up the ass from special interest groups. All the time, all the time.

Will it ever really end?


----------



## LeeLong (Oct 19, 2015)

The sanders people crack me up. It's hard to believe we've created such a feckless people that they call indoctrination education, history all a lie, science they can't understand a god and people that can't reproduce a couple.
"....oh its always starts with the ooohing and the ahhing, then there's the screaming and the running away..." Dr malcolm


----------



## since1991 (Oct 19, 2015)

One thing worse than spidermites to the wonderful cannabis plant is the money we have artificially added to it. Good or bad. Truthfully and honestly money should be nowhere near this whacky weed. If marijuana had a voice that would be the first thing it would say...."keep that paper you humans call money away from me as far as possible. And i will get on with it just fine thank you"


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 19, 2015)

LeeLong said:


> The sanders people crack me up. It's hard to believe we've created such a feckless people that they call indoctrination education, history all a lie, science they can't understand a god and people that can't reproduce a couple.
> "....oh its always starts with the ooohing and the ahhing, then there's the screaming and the running away..." Dr malcolm


sounds a little biased to me. It's not even November 2015 yet, let alone 2016...try to relax a while! burn one or something, if that's not being too "feckless"...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 19, 2015)

Tuxified said:


> Rand Paul is the most outspoken supporter of cannabis of all candidates to date


He's the only guy I heard say it should be legal


----------



## since1991 (Oct 19, 2015)

Marijuana prohibition is coming to an end no matter who in the hell becomes President. And soon. Its inevitable and thats a fact. Electing some lackey might expedite the process but it really doesnt matter


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 20, 2015)

since1991 said:


> Marijuana prohibition is coming to an end no matter who in the hell becomes President. And soon. Its inevitable and thats a fact. Electing some lackey might expedite the process but it really doesnt matter


yeah, I keep telling myself that...but there's big money resistance as well as stupid mothers groups saying they don't want their kids smoking weed. Of course these dumb asses don't realize that their kids are going to do what they want to do anyway, and that they probably already tried it.

So currently, to me, it would seem to still be an enormous up hill battle.

Just because something's wrong doesn't mean it will get fixed. Especially in this fucked up system. Look at everything else that needs fixed. Not much progress there either from where I sit.

Election reform is needed to get secret big money out...and redistribution of wealth upward needs to level off...how much money do they need, all of it?


----------



## since1991 (Oct 20, 2015)

The fat cats dont even want us regular working folks to have the tinplate the pie comes in. Its been steadily gowing down hill since Reagen took office. When he broke the airline unions back. Trickle down my ass!!! Alot of people talk out the side of their neck too about how unions got greedy and tore this country up. Well...unions created the middle class!!!! They were the reason you could have a house and a decent living. And people with purchasing power create jobs....rich investors a distant second. Thats a fact.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 20, 2015)

since1991 said:


> And people with purchasing power create jobs....rich investors a distant second. Thats a fact.


I like that.


----------



## LeeLong (Oct 20, 2015)

Here it went medical and now has come around to where they are cutting back your grow, but quadrupling the dispensary grows. They want to completely corpororize it eventually. All the dispensaries and grows here are owned by lawyers and judges....kind of a "closet" monopoly and manipulation.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 20, 2015)

since1991 said:


> Alot of people talk out the side of their neck too about how unions got greedy and tore this country up. Well...unions created the middle class!!!!


Preaching' to the choir, brother. Been to several rallies lately...3 steel companies trying to jam it down the union's throat right now, US Steel, ATI and Acelor. Of course they're all in collusion. All giving massive bonuses to CEO's and then saying union makes too much money. I just retired, couldn't take their lying bull shit anymore I hope they choke on their own greed.

If the unions and middle class keep evaporating, who the hell will be left to buy what these companies sell?

Henry Ford was no angel, but he at least understood that if you paid people decent, they might buy a car they made there.
Today, they could care less.

They only care about executive bonuses. And cutting jobs and benefits to fund the bonuses.

Sick.


----------



## jamescameron (Oct 21, 2015)

Whereas, the usage and also purchase about Marijuana is juged against the law under specified federal legislation. The main purposes of marijuana are allowed only for medicinal uses and treating for some serious diseases.


----------



## BM9AGS (Oct 21, 2015)

AllWeedChick said:


> That Donald reminds me of a Ronald ) Why not )) God bless America, uhh
> 
> http://allweednews.com/trump-presidency-and-cannabis-what-would-that-mean-for-americans/
> http://allweednews.com/trump-presidency-what-can-it-mean-for-the-marijuana-legalization-campaign/
> ...


More pics of you please


----------



## jamescameron (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks for updating Mr. *BM9AGS *


----------



## FauxRoux (Nov 7, 2015)

LeeLong said:


> They want to completely corpororize it eventually. All the dispensaries and grows here are owned by lawyers and judges....kind of a "closet" monopoly and manipulation.


Unfortunately that day will be nearly the day after legalization. I did some consultant work for a commercial ag business in central cal that last year donated over 1 mill in produce to the homeless as a tax write off alone. They, like many companies are setting up commercial grows measured in the acres to get in as soon as the door opens for full legal status. Worst part is they have no intention of staying in it. They simply plan on providing a quality organic product long enough to create a brand name to sell to corporate before the price plumits.

The clubs are often an issue too, as you said. In Monterey, ca, walk in dispensories have always been banned...that is until a VERY wealthy city coucilmen was given the only permit to have 1 in the county recently. The compromise was that they would pay the rent on the entire building and allow the Monterey police dept to use the 2nd floor for a new precinct. All previous attempts at walk in despenseries in Monterey were not only fined for every day they remained open (I think $1000 per day) but had police parked outside every hour they were open harrasing patients.
They all quickly closed.

I think Trump and Sanders represent 1 very important shift in American politics, being that the average American currently recognizes we are in REAL need of change from our traditional 2 party system (even if the republicans don't realize that's what they want). Granted while Trump is certainly NOT in fact that different from any other money grubbing private interest twat on the hill he IS a popular choice for his ability to at least sound different then your average republican. Reb's are attracted to his perceived transparency. I find it a good sign that even if Trump voters aren't savvy enough to follow his actions over the years and differentiate them from his empty promises, at least they recognize that the other people in their party are lying scum.

Its a step in the right direction.



Nullis said:


> But you see, Mr. Trump is self-funding his campaign, and thus is not controlled by donors, special interests or lobbyists. He is only working for the people of the U.S.!
> 
> /joke


That's rediculous..you've basically just said

"we can trust private interest groups (a.k.a. trump) cause thay don't take hand outs....from private interest groups"

By electing Trump you essentially eliminate the middlemen and are turning our elected officials into the very people we are trying to keep from corrupting them in the first place.

But please...DO vote for him and further split the Reb vote...that would be super

P.S....juuuust saw the little "/joke" tag...lol


----------



## jamescameron (Aug 11, 2017)

The quality organic products just like CBD, Kratom, and other should be fully legalized within the US.


----------



## since1991 (Aug 11, 2017)

So yeah...now that you idiots voted for Trump and hes president...he sure picked a winner in Sessions for legalizing marijuana huh? Everyone on this forum (a pro marijuana forum) that voted for the orange clown should be ashamed of themselves. For real. If that crazy old coot Sessions unleashes his DEA goon squad (he wants to really bad) I hope its your door they kick in first.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Oct 9, 2017)

Yup. Reinstitution of mandatory minimum sentences, and the rescinding of any progress made by the Obama administration with regards to relaxing the laws inhibiting many of us who frequent this site...

Not that I want to have a political discussion.


----------



## scootchiecat (Oct 18, 2017)

Trump is a self-admitted sexual predator, a convicted swindler (Trump U. and bribery in FL), and an obvious serial liar. He appointed Jefferson Beauregard "Bilbo Bigot" Sessions as his AG, attacked our allies, embraced our enemies, and is agitating for war. 

OP, turn off Fox "News" and stop reading Breitbart and Alex Jones. You'll be a lot smarter and less prone to stupid statements like, "Trump is gonna legalize it! derp."


----------



## El Viajero (Oct 19, 2017)

So how is this coming along? Trump has been in office for quite a while now and it only seems like his administration is working to make the issue worse.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## El Viajero (Nov 6, 2017)

Any updates from the Pro-Trump crowd? Is it legal yet? Has he declared the USA a place weed can legally be bought, sold, and used without fear?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 6, 2017)

El Viajero said:


> Any updates from the Pro-Trump crowd?


they got laid off from their jobs at the russian troll farms. they'll be back in 2018 though


----------



## since1991 (Nov 6, 2017)

Your gonna get crickets here from the pre election Trumpets. They were sold a lemon by the used car dealership of the GOP and FLOCKS NEWS.


----------



## im4satori (Nov 7, 2017)

I would lmao, but its just not fucking funny

https://www.rollitup.org/t/police-beat-innocent-man-while-hes-on-fire.952718/#post-13883680

did you see this shit?


----------



## im4satori (Nov 7, 2017)

although I did go thru the first couple pages to make a mental note fo which members I should avoid lmao


----------



## Vincentc808 (Nov 8, 2017)

I actually thought that trump would legalize it because hes a businessman and there is so much money to be made with weed legalization. But I guess not smh.


----------



## Vincentc808 (Nov 8, 2017)

doublejj said:


>


he makes me sick. get him tf out


----------



## John Levy (Nov 18, 2017)

Well legalizing weed is helpful both for the medical purpose as well as for the state economy. It has the potential to revive the economy and the sick healthcare industry. So in my opinion govt should legalize its use and also regulate its market. So that it cannot be used for wrong purpose.


----------



## brewbeer (Nov 20, 2017)

John Levy said:


> . So that it cannot be used for wrong purpose.


Who decides what the "wrong purpose" is? I hope it's not Jeff Sessions ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 20, 2017)

Vincentc808 said:


> I actually thought that trump would legalize it because hes a businessman and there is so much money to be made with weed legalization. But I guess not smh.


----------



## I_Hate_Soft_Pretzels (Nov 26, 2017)

Any updates on this? As far as I know the GOP is making it worse for people who enjoy cannabis.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Nov 26, 2017)

T.H.Cammo said:


> You may think he is a joke but CBS news seems to think he is by far the front
> running Republican candidate!


Ya, that isnt a disqualification


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Nov 26, 2017)

Doober Danko said:


> Only candidate who openly promotes full legalization.
> 
> Perhaps you may disagree with other aspects of his policy, but you should overcome them if you want Marijuana legalized following the presidential election!
> 
> Let's unite for a good cause.


*Who is this idiot? *


----------



## The Emerald Brother (Dec 23, 2017)

So now that they got the tax bill, will this be going through? Will weed be legal and America great again?


----------

